# stuff to make from bread dough



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i've been making our own bread and each time i use some of the dough to make cinamon rolls or pizza. I use a recipe that calls for half white and half whole wheat flour. I would like a whole list of different things to make this dough into. 
I am sure other people do this, so what is your favorite treat or meal to make with home made bread dough as a base.
Thanks in advance for the ideas.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Pizza
Dinner Rolls
Meat Pies (Turnover type)
Chili Bowls (form over a bowl and bake it)


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

What we call Stuffed Bread = we take the bread dough and roll it out flat, then "stuff it" with various things, roll it up and bake it. 

Our Favorites:
1. Cooked Sausage with fresh sage or thyme
2. Grilled Eggplant with garlic or any herb your like
3. Mushrooms ...again with any herb and cheese you like
4. Cheeses - any cheese with any herb
5. Marinara Sauce (do not use too much or it is soggy) and anything else you want to stuff in there
6. Grilled Peppers with either sausages or eggplants
7. Basil Pestos with anything else....like mushrooms or we use zuchinni grilled
8. Olives with garlic....we use Kalamata olives and parmesan cheese and garlic
9. Thin sliced pre-cooked skin-on Potatos with fresh thyme or rosemary (if you do not like the herbs left in rough form, then make a herb oil and use that to brush on or cook with the potato....and by the way....roasted rosemary needles are awesome with coarse salt.....
10. Pre Cooked thin sliced sour apples with candied ginger or lemon
11. Roasted peppers with any cheese.....

Just stuff anything you can think of in there and see if you like it. Once my older son stuffed it with Dill Pickels and cheese. I did not like it but his friends and he ate it up! (they were age 13 then and ....probably that idea would not count....)

Good luck - Happy eating


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Focaccia -- pinch off tennis-ball sized portions of dough and flatten on a well greased baking sheet. Let rise 30 minutes or more, until puffy. Dimple with fingertips and drizzle with olive oil, sprinkle with coarse sea salt and herbs of choice. Bake in a hot oven for 20 minutes or so until golden. Remove and cool. 

Kolacky -- Pinch off golf ball sized portions and flatten into rounds on a greased baking sheet. Brush with melted butter or whipped egg yolk. Let rise until puffy. Depress the middle with your thumb (a wet or greased thumb won't stick) and fill the depression with a teaspoon of jam or cream cheese. Sprinkle with sugar. Bake in a hot oven for 15-20 minutes (watch carefully). Remove prompty from sheets and cool.

Pizza pockets -- use the same amount of dough as for the focaccia. Spritz the dough with water, fill with pizza toppings and fold over, sealing the wet edges. Bake in a hot oven until golden. Brush with butter while still hot and serve.

Yeast dough samosa -- use the smaller amount of dough and fill with a spicy curry filling (easily made with whatever you have on hand, seasoned to taste with a bit of good masala and some garlic, ginger, etc) Bake as for the pizza pockets -- watch carefully. You can also deep fat fry these if you're sure they're well sealed, but they are greasier if deep fried.

Filled buns -- wrap a bit of dough around a filling made of pulled pork, barbeque beef, or a ground meat and spice mixture. Add peas or diced veg as you like. Place seam side down on a greased baking sheet and let rise again, until doubled in size. Bake in a hot oven for 20-30 minutes (depending on your filling) and brush with melted butter when you take them out. 

Pizza pinwheels -- make a jelly-roll with bread dough spread with tomato paste, Italian seasoning, and cheese. Roll up as for a jelly roll and cut into rounds. Lay cut side down on a well-greased baking sheet and bake as for pizza.

Just a few ideas -- I'll post again if anything else occurs to me.

Tracy


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Fried bread. Take a ball of dough - flatted it by stretching. Cook it in a small amount of hot oil until brown on both sides. Drain and spread with butter. Yummy! Great with beans or soup.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

Those sound sooo yummy! What about pretzels? 

I'm new at making bread/dough other than sweet quick breads. Do you have a basic recipe you use? Like for white/wheat/rye types? This bread book I have is confusing.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Doughnuts. Pinch off a bit of the dough and deep fry it in hot oil, then roll it in cinnamon and sugar. Not an everyday thing, but a nice treat once in a while.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Fried bread...my Grandmother would always take some raised dough, stretch it out into a circle of sorts, and fry it in the old iron skillet in hot oil, then sprinkle it with sugar....she would hand it to us and laugh, telling us to eat "Fried Wind".....


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

We use freshly ground wheat flour and make bread, pizza dough, cinnamon rolls and donuts. I make little donut holes and fry them in coconut oil. Roll in organic cane crystals and cinnamon. It is a fairly healthy version.  I do this rarely though. I usually make the pizza dough or cinnamon rolls.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Damper Dogs is what we use to call the fried dough. we use to clean off the stove real good and mom would give us some dough and we'd fry them nice and brown on the damper. i usualy call them "dough gobs" now . i fry them in butter and serve with maple syrup. they're simply marvelous!in fact i made bread today and had some ~Georgia.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Wrap dough around a hot dog and bake.


----------



## tomstractormag (Feb 23, 2007)

Please do not use refined flour (or refined sugar or refined salt).

See www.westonprice.org
Type in white flour and you should get an article by Lori Lipinski.
Or just google Lori Lipinski.
Very informative.


Besides real flour actually has flavor.
I grind all wheat berries fresh to make whatever I am making. Using mainly hard red or white wheat (breads), soft wheat that I grow for pastries.
Also I do spelt, kamut, oats, rye.

Remember your body does not know how to handle processed foods.

Tom


----------

